# Solar charge for DeWalt 18v battery...



## Godfrey (Jan 26, 2016)

First the disclaimer... I know very little about solar so here's the dumb question - 100watt panel with a controller hooked to a car charger for the DeWalt 18v battery. Snip the cigarette lighter portion off the charger and wire it to the controller. It seems so easy I can't imagine that it would work. Sure would be efficient not having to go thru a car battery and inverter. Plus I would only use the set up for SHTF and I don't want to try and figure out how to store a deep cell battery long term.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A charge controller is often used in any type of solar charging system to regulate the current allowed through to the battery.
You need to know what your panel's amperage rating is, and compare that the the amp rating of the DeWalt battery's car charger plug.
I'm going to guess that it will be a significant difference, since most car plugs only push ~2amps.
My 75watt panel pushes 7amps, so your 100 is likely higher.
If you plug a panel with an 8+amp output straight to a battery that is expecting no more than 2-3amps, it will explode. It may not be a violent explosion, especially if it has failsafes built in, but it will overheat and destroy your battery.

You need a controller between the panel and your battery.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Kauboy is right,
I would have the panel, Controller, 12 volt battery, Then hook the car charger to the 12 volt battery. In that order 

If you are only going to use it when SHTF don't worry about storing a deep cycle battery long term in a 
pinch you can use a car battery. You might as well get some 12 volt led lights also. I mean if this is for SHTF your
going to need them.


----------

